# Update on Chiquita the Balding Chihuahua...



## lindseyv77 (Feb 18, 2011)

Chiquita had tons of blood tests done and we just found out that she has an Auto Immune Disorder. The Thyroid is being attacked by Antibodies. She will have to be medicated for the rest of her life. Since I posted the pics here she has lost more hair. She looks awful. She has no hair left on the sides of her body and now she has a rat's tail. 

But now we know what it is and we can treat her. I'm glad it wasn't Cushion's Disease which was also suspected but now that we know it's Thyroid that is the lesser of the two. 


In order to get an accurate Thyroid test done you have to do a full panel that consist of the T3, T4, free T3, free T4 and the TGAA (Thyroglobulin Autoantibody) tests. 

I'm sending on Monday a vial of her blood to Dr. Jean Dodds and she will do those test for me and give me a second opinion. I know she is the best choice to find out exactly what is wrong w/ her. 

But her hair loss is NOT normal even for a chihuahua and I knew something was very wrong! I have seen lots of chis and ALL of them have hair, even on their heads! So I was determined to get some answers.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Glad you got an answer or are on the path to finding out how to best help her. 

I am tested for the things she is every 6 months. Interestingly, once I went on medication my very straight hair starting becoming curly!

I hope that she gets good news on her detailed tests. I also hope that she stays healthy and strong and that some of her hair grows back. Poor little one, she will be cold in the winter!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Lindsey this is great news that you found out the cause of Chiquita's baldness. I'm so glad you didn't just chalk it up to "one of those things" because as you found out, thyroid is very treatable and inexpensive to treat. I bet she will be fully coated in no time once she gets on the meds. It's great that you are using Dr. Dodds as well. She is top in the field and that's awesome that the bloodwork is going to her! Your determination is great in doing the best you can for your dog.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so glad you found the problem so now she can get some help for her hair loss


----------

